# 1C
!
  (),  2.0 (2.0.36.4) 
1: 8.2 (8.2.13.219)
  68.04      ( ) .       .  2011   ,    ,    ...

    "   "     "-". ,   :
		(+) (-)
		.2 - .3
2	                    3	                      4
1*204*191,29	1*052*081,00	152*110,29 ( ,  )

   :
 .4 (       ) * 0,2	
27*560,06	
    .4 (152 110,29)  0,2,    ,     - 30 422.

, , !   -   ?
.

----------


## degna

,  -    ,

----------

> ,  -    ,


 ,         .   ,    ,   - .
  , .         :Frown: 
 ,    .

----------


## degna

> .


  ,              ,

   , 
 -

----------

..     2011.   ,   -   :Smilie:      (       ,    -,     ,    ,   ),     (   0,2,   0,18 )  ...
    ,      ...  1 .   ,   0,18 -...

----------

"       " -         ...

----------

.    ...   ,       .    .."   "    ...  2     .    ...  -    ...
       ,    .     ,       - ..

----------

,   ...   -,    ...   -     ?

----------

.  . (    ,     ...)

----------

,

----------


## degna

> 0,18


 ?

----------

, .

----------

** ,   ?
        ,   ...    ?

----------

! !  ,  , ,   . ,    .        . ,   ,  ....            .

----------

, ,         1 8.2.  18  ,        - .    ,     ,   - ,     ,   - ,         ,    .    -  ,      0.    ??? .

----------

> - ,      0

----------


## degna

> - ,      0.    ??


   ?

----------

> ?


          .      .   ?

----------

> .      .   ?


, .

----------

